# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Oracle > آموزش: دانلود جزوه آموزش پایگاه داده اوراکل 11

## رسول_57

جزوه زیر را دیدم . بد نیست دوستان مطالعه کنند . در اینترنت بود و از صحت و سقم حق دسترسی به آن اطلاعی ندارم . در ضمن کامل نیست ولی امیدوارم برای دوستان مفید باشد . 

http://p30studentdl.ir/download/Orac...udent.com).rar

پسورد : www.p30student.com

----------


## amirrezakashani

درود
در کل جزوه خوبی است
در صورت امکان اگر جزوه برای پشتیبانی و ادمین اوراکل هم دارید لطفا برایم ارسال نمایید.

با تشکر فراوان

----------


## sotodeh

با سلام
لطفا جزوه کاملی در رابطه با ادمین اوراکل ارسال کنید

----------


## mehdippp

سلام دوستان من به یه نفر اوراکل کار نیاز دارم واقعا ضروری هستش کسی هس که  بتونه انجام به خواسته منو؟ این آی دی من هستش لطفا اگه کسی هس خبر بده  koorosh_121joon@yahoo.com

----------


## kolalimorteza

* 					کتاب آموزش سریع Oracle PL/SQL همراه با پیاده سازی یک پروژه کامل 				*

کتاب آموزش سریع Oracle PL/SQL همراه با پیاده سازی یک پروژه کامل

----------


## ghasemi414

kolalimorteza عزیز

لازم نیست توی همه تاپیک ها این لینک کتابتون رو بزارید. یک تاپیک اختصاصی هم برای این موضوع باز کنید کافیه.
والا اگه کتابتون خوب باشه همه متوجه می شن نمی خواد تو هر جا کپی پیستش کنید .    :خیلی عصبانی: 

این تالار صاحاب نداره!

----------

